# Kupobckue



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello! i have a watch "kupobckue" very old.He is construct totaly in gold.Please if you know tell me what is the price for this watch?Thank you very much


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mihai999 said:


> Hello! i have a watch "kupobckue" very old.He is construct totaly in gold.Please if you know tell me what is the price for this watch?Thank you very much


Hello and welcome, sounds like you may have a Kirovski - we need to see a picture!

Does it look like these?


----------



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

NO front of the watch i read "kupobckue" but you are the specialist i think.It`s the first time to me.I don`t know how to post a picture to this site


----------



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes he look like this but is gold.


----------



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you have a answer for me?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

'Kupobckue' in Cyrillic characters is the same as 'Kirovski' in Western alphabet.

I believe that I paid between Â£25 and Â£40 for each of the three gold Kirovski watches in the picture, which are in very good condition. The black dial was the most expensive.

If yours is solid gold (I have heard of these but never seen one) it would of course be worth much more.


----------



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

if you want i send some pictures in your email because the pictures habe 4.5 Mega it`s very big because i don`t have a good photo


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mihai999 said:


> if you want i send some pictures in your email because the pictures habe 4.5 Mega it`s very big because i don`t have a good photo


By all means... use

cml2002ATBtopenworld.com

(Replace AT with symbol @)

I may not be able to respond until this evening.


----------



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

if you want i give you one mail to yahoo


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

use cml2002ATBtopenworld.com

(Replace AT with symbol @)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> 'Kupobckue' in Cyrillic characters is the same as 'Kirovski' in Western alphabet.


As Chris says. this is Kirovski in cyrillic.... `Кировские `


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Difficult to see much on your pictures, I'm afraid,







This mark means gold, does yours have this or something like it?



This the movement from a Kirov; is yours like this?



Does anybody else recognise the watch?


----------



## mihai999 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok i send you some good pictures this week.

Regards


----------



## rproch (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is my gold Kirovskie (and I mean gold, not gilded):


----------



## rproch (Mar 13, 2008)

Your watch is also made of gold (shape of the case). The bracelet also looks gold. If this is the case I would not sell it for less than 640$. If the condition is very good, of course.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup. That's gold...

I've read about this watch but never seen one; very , very nice indeed....

The writing on the dial is, I believe, 'Kirovskie' and the lower marking is that of 'First Moscow Watch Factory Kirova'

Beautiful.


----------



## myller (Dec 18, 2007)

Au 20u means 20 micron gold plated, which is decent, but still just plated. Gold watches are hallmarked with 583 (14K nowadays) or whatever grade the case is.

Cheers,

Kalev


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

chris l said:


> Yup. That's gold...
> 
> I've read about this watch but never seen one; very , very nice indeed....
> 
> ...


Also the 1MWF logo is the late, lozenge shape, so.....early 1960's?


----------

